# Simple Solution to a Difficult Problem



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm at the tail end of a move and I'm just not that good at packing or making time to unpack. I think the correct terms are disorganization and procrastination although the shop, tack and business stuff is fine, it's personal possessions that are a mess and I've been currently wearing one pair of rather battered sneakers covered in equine feces, while hoping the rest would turn up sooner than later. 

A very dear friend passed away this morning and that kinda made finding a pair of dress pants and a mate for the shoe on the bedroom floor might be a high priority, right up until a couple hours ago and while it's not a great solution to the single shoe issue, I darned sure won't be needing any right shoes for a while so if it just happens to be the left shoe, I'm a winner!

I went down the office stairs the fast way and have a cast on the left one and all I can here is my favorite old crusty guy laughing, 'see, I told you that you don't need all those (insert salty language here) shoes,' and Doogie Howser saying, 'you really should consider using handrails on stairs.'


----------



## harvestmoon1964 (Apr 24, 2014)

Ow! What did you break? Ankle, leg, foot? 
I'm sorry about your friend. And your injury!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Just the ankle but I don't have time to be laid up


----------



## harvestmoon1964 (Apr 24, 2014)

These things never happen at a convenient time. I hope you did a lot of swearing to make it hurt less.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Ouch! Hope it heals in record time!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I broke my ankle last fall. Operation and 4 months without even a walking cast. I feel your pain. I am finally in the last month ( a year later) walking without thinking about every step I take.

Get a pair of elbow crutches. They will be much easier to navigate with. Another thing is don't use Aleve(naproxium) I did that when I broke my ankle 14 years ago and the doctor could tell from the way it healed. This time the healing difference is very obvious in the xrays.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Oh, ouch ... pretty drastic solution to the shoe problem! Hope you heal fast and do try not to overdo things ...


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

So does this mean you can't ride for awhile?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm sorry for the loss of your friend. 

Crap never happens at a convenient time.

I hope you feel better soon...

Did you ever find a left shoe? Or is it moot at this point?


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Figures that you found a way out of finding that other shoe So sorry it was because you broke your ankle though, major OUCH involved with ankles. Stay off it at least a day, will ya No, I didn't think you would.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Sorry about the ankle, take care of it and I hope it heals with NO problems. Fly me up and I will fix your disorganized mess and make it all organized and in boxes and everything labeled.

I am slightly OCD about organizing chaos.

Hope you are feeling better soon (just kidding about flying me up, but if you did, you would be flat out amazed at what I can do in a fraction of most people's time . I am one of those that is OCD about chaos..lol..sometimes that is a help and at other times, well it can be a hinderance .

Get well soonish and if you need some crutches, I can mail you my pair


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks guys. This does give me the chance to ignore the boxes for a while longer but I'm afraid that my horses are going to have an early winter turnout. 

We have to gather cows on the weekend and I did what any crafty mom would do. I sent test pilot a picture of the initial swelling and asked if he thought I would be riding on Saturday. After some strong language, he offered to come down and help. Maybe I can talk him into unpacking after but I'm more inclined to think he's going to expect food and lots of it.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

OUCH! Hope you're up and around soon. My condolences on the loss of your friend.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry  heal fast


----------



## msscamp (Sep 8, 2014)

wr said:


> I'm at the tail end of a move and I'm just not that good at packing or making time to unpack. I think the correct terms are disorganization and procrastination although the shop, tack and business stuff is fine, it's personal possessions that are a mess and I've been currently wearing one pair of rather battered sneakers covered in equine feces, while hoping the rest would turn up sooner than later.
> 
> A very dear friend passed away this morning and that kinda made finding a pair of dress pants and a mate for the shoe on the bedroom floor might be a high priority, right up until a couple hours ago and while it's not a great solution to the single shoe issue, I darned sure won't be needing any right shoes for a while so if it just happens to be the left shoe, I'm a winner!
> 
> I went down the office stairs the fast way and have a cast on the left one and all I can here is my favorite old crusty guy laughing, 'see, I told you that you don't need all those (insert salty language here) shoes,' and Doogie Howser saying, 'you really should consider using handrails on stairs.'


Yeah, been there done that once or twice! I sure hope you mend fast and can lose the cast. I would also like to extend my condolences on the loss of your friend.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks all. I'm sure I'll be back in action just in time for our first official half foot of snow. 

I'm hoping the swelling has gone down enough in the next day or so that I can get a cast because my well intended cow dog has decided the best way to take care of a broken ankle is to lay on it and keep it warm :rotfl:


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Hope you heal up soon, and sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

You need a cat for broken bones. Supposedly if you place them on a broken bone, their purring helps it to heal quicker.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

dizzy said:


> You need a cat for broken bones. Supposedly if you place them on a broken bone, their purring helps it to heal quicker.



I've heard that before. Unfortunately, eccentric cow dog ankle warmer might be Oggie's long lost relative because she feels the world would be a better place if all cats are eliminated.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Should I send you some comfrey salve? Best healing herb out there. The FDA has some controversy about it as a tea (which all seems silly to me, but do your research if you are interested in using it), but it's not called "boneset" for nothing. A friend broke his back and used comfrey tea, healed up very fast and very well. Now he's using it for his shoulder... he's a bit of an old cowboy rancher type, prone to pushing a little bit too far. 

I'm serious about the salve, just made a batch. 

So sorry about your injury and your friend. That's pretty hard to deal with, esp. on top of a move. I'm glad the test pilot is on his way (and not broken himself!).


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Ouch. Hope you recover quickly!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

GrannyCarol said:


> Should I send you some comfrey salve? Best healing herb out there. The FDA has some controversy about it as a tea (which all seems silly to me, but do your research if you are interested in using it), but it's not called "boneset" for nothing. A friend broke his back and used comfrey tea, healed up very fast and very well. Now he's using it for his shoulder... he's a bit of an old cowboy rancher type, prone to pushing a little bit too far.
> 
> I'm serious about the salve, just made a batch.
> 
> So sorry about your injury and your friend. That's pretty hard to deal with, esp. on top of a move. I'm glad the test pilot is on his way (and not broken himself!).


The big guy is away working this week and my mobility is limited but I planned on sending the first one that shows up for some comfrey salve. Our town is just barely big enough to have one Walmart and a Shoppers Drug Mart so I might have to send one of them into Calgary. I tend to treat my livestock as naturally as possible and feel the same way about myself and my family.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Final diagnosis is one break, one crack and a damaged Achilles' tendon. 

I made my first trip today to the grocery store today and operating a shopping cart with crutches seems like a liability lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Didn't they have any of the electric carts? That's what I used when I was on crutches, or if my nerve damage acts up.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

dizzy said:


> Didn't they have any of the electric carts? That's what I used when I was on crutches, or if my nerve damage acts up.


They do have one but it is often in use and I would be concerned that someone who is truly disabled might have to struggle to get their shopping done.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

My husband did the grocery shopping for 4 months. That was a new experience.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> My husband did the grocery shopping for 4 months. That was a new experience.


The big guy has always been aware of what I do but he's developed a new appreciation for all those things that fall under my category and he is quite sympathetic. 

I proudly told him I managed to get a half load of laundry in the washer yesterday and he said I shouldn't worry about getting clothes washed until I feel better. He acted like I won the lottery until he realized that I truly meant I got some clothes in the washer and had to have a nap and will add more tomorrow.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wr said:


> The big guy has always been aware of what I do but he's developed a new appreciation for all those things that fall under my category and he is quite sympathetic.
> 
> I proudly told him I managed to get a half load of laundry in the washer yesterday and he said I shouldn't worry about getting clothes washed until I feel better. He acted like I won the lottery until he realized that I truly meant I got some clothes in the washer and had to have a nap and will add more tomorrow.


We have stained concrete floors. We took up all the throw rugs and I could move around on a rolling office chair.

It is sobering to find out how hard things are to do and how tiring it is when you have to figure out new ways to do the chores. I enjoyed this fall and actually being able to do all the chores I missed last year.

The worse was not being able to see the horses and chickens on a daily basis. One day when the horses were in the upper pasture I was able to get close in my car and get through the snow but they ere a bit scared of my crutches after having no contact with me for two months.

Husbands learn pretty fast how good they have it when you are can't pull you weight.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

A couple of years ago, I was out feeding my horses while on crutches. I board, do self care and was assured by the other boarders that feeding my horses while I recovered from a knee operation would not be a problem. They weren't being taken care of properly, so as soon as I could drive, I was out there on crutches doing it.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

dizzy said:


> A couple of years ago, I was out feeding my horses while on crutches. I board, do self care and was assured by the other boarders that feeding my horses while I recovered from a knee operation would not be a problem. They weren't being taken care of properly, so as soon as I could drive, I was out there on crutches doing it.


I was feeding about 100 cows the last time I was on crutches and the day I lost my balance and ended up under a fairly hostile longhorn cow, I decided that while I might heal faster with them, they were likely going to make my kids orphans :rotfl:


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Can't say I blame you. At least my horses are normally pretty calm around me.


----------

